# Gaggia MDF mod or upgrade?



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I recently modded by MDF to make it stepless (easy mod and reversible) and I was considering how I can overcome the retention issue (I cleaned out about 100g from inside).









I have seen some mods that improve the doser on other machines (clean sweep?) and some where the doser is replaced with a metal funnel to make it doserless.

Do you reckon it is worth it to mod it like this (could make it hard to sell on) or should i think about selling and upgrading?

MDF has 50mm burrs and a good geared motor that can produce pretty good espresso grind. If I were to upgrade, what grinder would last me for whatever I move to from the classic and would be a good step up?

I don't mind getting my hands dirty and modding or fixing up an old grinder and the size isn't a huge concern either.

Thanks!

oracle (Declan)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It all depends on your budget for upgrading Oracle ~£300 should get you a Mazzer SJ, maybe a Brasilia RR55-OD definitely a Brasilia/Rossi RR45 doser version, also possibly a La Cimbali Magnum or pretty much anything in the 64 mm burr grinder category, if you were lucky on ebay or gumtree maybe even a Royal or Major. Any of these would last you an upgrade or two, personally I wouldn't spend any more time or money trying to fix the MDF's issues, the 100g of retained coffee sounds pretty shocking. As always Coffeechap would be your best port of call for this to see what he has and discuss options.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Cheers charlie. My budget is realistically less than that. More like 200 or just above. I'm hoping to get something from ebay and maybe plan to fix it up/replace burrs.

I'd love an RR45 or 55! But it may not be this time.

I'll see what's out there. And then i'll come back and let you guys tell me I bought a lemon!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

An RR45 off fleabay or gumtree should be doable for around £200 and not much more might get you a mini mazzer doser version off Coffeechap, realistically the more you can spend the better your options so maybe save for a while and make sure you get the right one, and meantime of course keep your eyes out for a bargain, that's how I came across my RR55 and as Caffe Society just outside Leeds were the Brasilia Distributors there seems to be quite a few of them over in Yorkshire, mine came from halfway between Leeds and Harrogate and was found via Gumtree.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Cheers. That's close enough to pick up too.

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I might be able to sort you out an rr45 grinder for you for less than your budget, it's the deli version so just a spout on the front.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Interesting. Thanks. Also got an offer of a gaggia md85. Scared by and intrigued by huge burrs.

I really appreciate this forum.


----------

